# What's with the table saw, guys?



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Most woodworkers here seem to be taken up with table saws. There is a current thread going on 'what table saws you own' (like what cars you have) and many have 2-3 table saws. Probably many have busted their bank accounts trying to get bragging rights on table saws.:euro: 


I don't know what is with table saws, guys? Why doesn't just one table saw suffice? Or is it some kind of obsession with industrial capacity saws? Probably 100 years ago there were people who owned a number of steam powered woodworking saws just for the heck of it!:vs_laugh:


Can anyone explain why it is necessary to have more than one table saw? Thanks.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I only have on table saw, but I can think of a few advantages of having several. Combo blades suck. You could leave one saw set up for ripping and one saw for cross cutting. If you have a third saw you could leave it set up for dado work. I have 2 miter saws, 3 lathes, 2 jointers, 2 scroll saws, 3 drum sanders, and I want a second bandsaw.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jig_saw said:


> Most woodworkers here seem to be taken up with table saws. There is a current thread going on 'what table saws you own' (like what cars you have) and many have 2-3 table saws. Probably many have busted their bank accounts trying to get bragging rights on table saws.:euro:
> 
> 
> I don't know what is with table saws, guys? Why doesn't just one table saw suffice? Or is it some kind of obsession with industrial capacity saws? Probably 100 years ago there were people who owned a number of steam powered woodworking saws just for the heck of it!:vs_laugh:
> ...


For me when I went into business I had a sears contractor saw until I wore it out. I had to have another so I upgraded to a cabinet model saw. Then I was needing to cut more and more parts at a customers house so the cabinet saw was too big to haul to a job site so I bought a job site saw. Then when my parents passed on I inherited my dad's contractor saw so now I have the three. I usually leave the contractor saw set up with a dado blade on it and it saves a little time not to have to change blades. The portable saw usually just makes a stand to put my spindle sander to sit on.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> For me when I went into business I had a sears contractor saw until I wore it out. I had to have another so I upgraded to a cabinet model saw. Then I was needing to cut more and more parts at a customers house so the cabinet saw was too big to haul to a job site so I bought a job site saw. Then when my parents passed on I inherited my dad's contractor saw so now I have the three. I usually leave the contractor saw set up with a dado blade on it and it saves a little time not to have to change blades. The portable saw usually just makes a stand to put my spindle sander to sit on.




Thanks Steve! Maybe this guy too had 3 steam saws back in 1916:




because he did not want to change blades too often:grin:


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Owning multiple ts's got you wondering? Wait till you meet sawzilla. A member here has made a monster.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

For a professional more than one makes sense. On the hobby side its useless....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Jig saw, you seem to have a bias ....*



Jig_saw said:


> Most woodworkers here seem to be taken up with table saws. There is a current thread going on 'what table saws you own' (like what cars you have) and many have 2-3 table saws. *Probably many have busted their bank accounts trying* *to get bragging rights on table saws.*:euro:
> 
> 
> I don't know what is with table saws, guys? *Why doesn't just one table saw suffice?* Or is it some kind of obsession with industrial capacity saws? Probably 100 years ago there were people who owned a number of steam powered woodworking saws just for the heck of it!:vs_laugh:
> ...





hwebb99 said:


> I only have on table saw, but I can think of a few advantages of having several. Combo blades suck.* You could leave one saw set up for ripping and one saw for cross cutting*. *If you have a third saw you could leave it set up for dado work.* I have 2 miter saws, 3 lathes, 2 jointers, 2 scroll saws, 3 drum sanders, and I want a second bandsaw.





Steve Neul said:


> For me when I went into business I had a sears contractor saw until I wore it out. I had to have another so I upgraded to a cabinet model saw. *Then I was needing to cut more and more parts at a customers house so the cabinet saw was too big to haul to a job site so I bought a job site saw.* Then when my parents passed on I inherited my dad's contractor saw so now I have the three. I usually leave the contractor saw set up with a dado blade on it and it saves a little time not to have to change blades. The portable saw usually just makes a stand to put my spindle sander to sit on.





was2ndlast said:


> Owning multiple ts's got you wondering? *Wait till you meet sawzilla.* A member here has made a monster.



Just curious, do you have more than one jig saw?

*Now, I'm gonna brag a bit, but that was NOT the point of this thread. *I have a total of 6 table saws. I am a certified tool junkie and have many duplicates of tools. My name is woodnthings and I have an addiction as they say in the 12 step programs....

I made sawzilla from 2 saws I had owned for over 30 years and bought them "on sale" at Sears. The third one was added from Craig's List, about $175.00. The fourth one... all identical 12" motorized saws, will serve as a parts saw should anything go wrong with the other 3.

My fifth saw was purchased as a gift for a lady friend who "got lost" before the gift could be given and I'm glad it turned out that way. It's an early Bosch 4000-09 Jobsite saw and great saw to carry to a job and quite powerful and accurate.

My 6th saw is 12" 5 HP monster Powermatic I bought about 15 to 20 years ago and I used is very sparingly because I had the others. Its a bit scary to rip on that one and currently it's not even in use. I can't decide when or if to sell it....

You asked why have more than one ..... and there were great responses, from not needing to change blades for ripping, crosscutting, or dados which is one of my favorite reasons. The other is the wide table which allow crosscutting even a 48" panel safely and well supported. A router table extension on the right side takes up little floor space and makes routing easy and convenient. 

If you don't have the room width for a 10 ft wide saw then you probably aren't going to need one either. I made a lot of cabinets in the past and breaking down the plywood was a big issue. It was large and heavy and hard to control. 

For those who may not have seen it:









I don't consider have more than one tool a reason to brag, but since you asked .....and I wasn't going to post that photo. Some here seem impressed with the sawzilla and while I find it totally useful, I just enjoy using it.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Well I bought a Jet hybrid saw as my first saw and it is in my small home workshop.

My daughter bought a couple of houses three blocks away that need rehabbing and the one she is eventually moving into has a large basement where I set up a larger workshop. Found a good deal on Craigslist for a 3hp Jet cabinet saw that was being sold because the owner wanted a Sawstop.

I was "loaned" a Bosch job site saw to work on the houses, the owner wasn't using it and no longer wanted to store it, so I store it for him.

Stuff happens.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

was2ndlast said:


> Owning multiple ts's got you wondering? Wait till you meet sawzilla. A member here has made a monster.



Well, I met him and can understand he just loves table saws. I guess if you love something you can always find a reason to justify owning a multitude of them. Maybe somebody will say he uses one table saw for a make-shift kitchen table, and another as a bed sometimes.>


I have multiple jig saws, but they are easy to lug around due to small size (and cost a fraction of a table saw), hence can be easily justified. I don't know whether I will ever spend money on a table saw when I can meet my power cutting needs with jig saws and circular (skil) saws.:thumbsup:


Thanks everyone for your great responses!:wink2:


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Rebelwork said:


> For a professional more than one makes sense. On the hobby side its useless....


Not sure useless is the right word. Overkill maybe.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

d_slat said:


> Not sure useless is the right word. Overkill maybe.



Sure it is an overkill. Why does one need to own multiple Chattanooga choo choo express trains when one can get by with a car (or two).


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Depends. Time is money, and if having 2 saws saves you a bunch of time it may be justifyable. Let me play devils advocate and ask: if you have the space, why not?


----------



## sawdust703 (Jun 27, 2014)

From a realistic point of view, what makes you think the table saw is overkill, slat? I'm curious. As a scroll sawyer, & woodworker, I use mine as much as any other saw in the shop. Do you think it's because of lack of purpose, or lack of knowledge of the machine? My shop is small, & I have multiple saws in my arsenal. Including a table saw, band saw, RAS, 5 scroll saws, & several hand saws. But without a table saw, my shop would be helpless! I guess it all depends on what you have plans of doing in your shop.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't think he referring to one saw but having multiples


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

I look at it like buying a truck. I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I definitely bought a big saw to make up for my small ...umm ...stature.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Rebelwork said:


> For a professional more than one makes sense. On the hobby side its useless....


Disagree. Big saw in the shop doesn't help out when you're doing anything odd site. Right now, my cabinet saw is in my shop and my portable is in the basement. Both are there for "hobbies"


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Jig_saw said:


> Well, I met him and can understand he just loves table saws. I guess if you love something you can always find a reason to justify owning a multitude of them. Maybe somebody will say he uses one table saw for a make-shift kitchen table, and another as a bed sometimes.>
> 
> 
> I have multiple jig saws, but they are easy to lug around due to small size (and cost a fraction of a table saw), hence can be easily justified. I don't know whether I will ever spend money on a table saw when I can meet my power cutting needs with jig saws and circular (skil) saws.:thumbsup:
> ...


I can't see a jig or circular saw replacing a ts, at least not for me. But then I guess a hand saw replaces all of them.

I see them as different tools for different purposes.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

NickDIY said:


> Disagree. Big saw in the shop doesn't help out when you're doing anything odd site. Right now, my cabinet saw is in my shop and my portable is in the basement. Both are there for "hobbies"



Having a cabinet saw and an onsite saw isn't what we are discussing here. We are talking about multiple saws in the shop for shop purposes or atleast this is what I'm discussing....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think it's about the "space"*

Most commercial shops have lots of floor space, at least the shops I've I've been in. A home or hobby shop won't have near the floor space. Then there's the middle ground, a large hobby or semi-pro shop, which is what I consider mine to be. It's a dedicated woodshop space about 900 sq ft, with multiple table saws, bandsaws, jointers, planers, router tables, radial arm saws. So, I admit it's getting crowded and I may have to move some tools to get full use of the others, but I don't mind that slight inconvenience. I can rip a 14 ft long board by opening the French doors if needed. I had to plane a 16 ft board, it meant some real juggling, opening doors and having the planer at a diagonal.

I really don't understand why anyone would object to anything a shop owner/operator chooses to use for their equipment, a single saw or multiples. Who cares?
It's their choice and no one else's opinion matters 'cause they aren't there and don't have to use it.

A had a visitor from a WWT member a few years back who was inspired by the sawzilla and went home to build his own version:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/bill-k-woodnthings-inspired-table-saw-build-29460/


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rebelwork said:


> For a professional more than one makes sense. On the hobby side its useless....


Large production shops might have designated table saws to handle a specific job. They may have a rip blade on one, a crosscut blade on one and a dado blade on one for example. Multiple saws to speed production. 
For most woodworkers, the table saw is the most versatile tool in the shop. It may also be the most expensive tool in the shop.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Rebelwork said:


> Having a cabinet saw and an onsite saw isn't what we are discussing here. We are talking about multiple saws in the shop for shop purposes or atleast this is what I'm discussing....



Yes, this is what we are discussing in my opinion. To me it makes no sense to have multiple table saws when one can easily do all the work. However a contractor type saw may be required for professionals working on site.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> I really don't understand why anyone would object to anything a shop owner/operator chooses to use for their equipment, a single saw or multiples. Who cares?
> It's their choice and no one else's opinion matters 'cause they aren't there and don't have to use it.
> 
> A had a visitor from a WWT member a few years back who was inspired by the sawzilla and went home to build his own version:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/bill-k-woodnthings-inspired-table-saw-build-29460/



I don't mind anyone having ten table saws in their basement (or attic) if they have the space and money for them. But to me it looks like an obsession with the table saws, when only one can do all the work, and this is what I am trying to point out. Just wanted to know whether people consider it 'normal' to have several table saws for woodworking in their house or garage.


Mind you, we are not talking industrial production here.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jig_saw said:


> Yes, this is what we are discussing in my opinion. To me it makes no sense to have multiple table saws when one can easily do all the work. However a contractor type saw may be required for professionals working on site.


There is more reasons than working on site to have multiple saws. A business might have a cabinet saw for general work, then have a slider table saw to cut plywood parts and a straight line rip saw to give them a straight edge to use on solid stock. I worked at one shop that ran dados on the back of their faceframes for the sides and shelves. In the two years I worked there I never saw anything but a dado blade on that saw in the faceframe department. The fence wasn't even moved. It was set to run the side panel down the center of a 2" stile and a piece of wood was clamped to the fence if you wanted the dado 1/4" from the edge. A 1/4" was left on the edge of an exposed end of the cabinet because at the time the cabinets were made of particle board and a piece of 1/4" plywood covered the end.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Toolman50 said:


> Large production shops might have designated table saws to handle a specific job. They may have a rip blade on one, a crosscut blade on one and a dado blade on one for example. Multiple saws to speed production.
> For most woodworkers, the table saw is the most versatile tool in the shop. It may also be the most expensive tool in the shop.



Large production shops run like a factory, and their reason for being in the woodworking business is for making money. For them it makes sense to have multiple saws, jointers, planers, etc. 


Others who are in it for the sheer pleasure of woodworking may have a different approach, and for them it makes little sense to invest in many table saws.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't care what "you don't mind"....*



Jig_saw said:


> I don't mind anyone having ten table saws in their basement (or attic) if they have the space and money for them. But to me it looks like an obsession with the table saws, when only one can do all the work, and this is what I am trying to point out. Just wanted to know whether people consider it 'normal' to have several table saws for woodworking in their house or garage.
> 
> 
> Mind you, we are not talking industrial production
> here.


I'll have as many table saws, drill presses, bandsaws, jointers, planers, drum sanders as I damn well want to and I don't give a rip if you have 5 jig saws either. It's none of your bleepin' business. And of those tool/machines I mentioned I have more than 2 of all of them... some as many as 7. So what's it to you? I'll spend my money as I see fit, even if it's over a period of 50 years. There are no starving children living under my roof and the dog has his shots and is well fed.


Give up on this stupid argument and go back into the shop because you won't win it as others have explained their reasons for having multiples. Don't get started on guitars, rifles, motorcycles, knives, classic cars, trucks, RC toys, boats, fishing rods and reels.....etc. and any other collections that one may have. It's not an "obsession" unless you can get a psychiatrist's opinion on it. Good grief, get a life.:x


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Let's not talk about how many band saw's people have......

Makes my 3 table saws seem meaningless. 

I may add a 8k pound SLR to the mix soon, I sure hope it works out.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Let's not talk about how many band saw's people have...... Makes my 3 table saws seem meaningless. I may add a 8k pound SLR to the mix soon, I sure hope it works out.


 Will your forklift even lift that?


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Perhaps some here have misunderstood this thread. I am not dictating what you do in your workshop. Of course, anyone can have as many table saws as he likes.


But since we are in forum, we share ideas, offer advice, and sometimes criticise practices which we may disagree with. Other members who have joined recently can benefit from such discussions. They look up to senior members like woodnthings and Steve and perhaps could be misguided in thinking that it is necessary to have many table saws to be a successful woodworker. I was merely pointing out that it is not necessary.


Peace!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*"not neccessary" ... "obsession"... ???*



Jig_saw said:


> Perhaps some here have *misunderstood this thread*. I am not dictating what you do in your workshop. Of course, anyone can have as many table saws as he likes.
> 
> 
> But since we are in forum, we share ideas, offer advice, and sometimes criticise practices which we may disagree with. Other members who have joined recently can benefit from such discussions. They look up to senior members like woodnthings and Steve and perhaps could be misguided in thinking that it is *necessary* to have many table saws to be a successful woodworker. *I was merely pointing out that it is not necessary.*
> ...


No you weren't. This is first post where you have used the phrase ..."not necessary". You have called it an "obsession" at least 2 times in previous posts. You either have an "attitude" or you have not understood or read how a woodworker would evolve from a single table saw, as I did, into have 3 bolted together. I didn't start out with 3 saws. I started with a single contractor saw in 1960 with 2 side extensions.

When I started making larger cabinets and bases for large sculptures, I needed a larger support surface and a wider crosscut and rip capacity, so I added a 3rd side extension. This worked fine for a while, then Sears had a sale on their 12" motorized saws and I bought my first one. Then after some serious consideration, I bought another and made a rolling table support for the 2 of them when bolted together with a side extension in the center.... this whole concept evolved from a very humble beginning. A large part of it had to do with safely managing and supporting 4 X 8 sheets of plywood and cutting them accurately. Then I had to make about 10 kitchen cabinets and realized that making the rabbets and dados would be a snap on this extra wide set up. I was "hooked" on the whole concept and when I moved to a larger home I made a dedicated wood shop where I work to this day.

So, no "obsession" here, just a practical way of safely and easily making the types of cuts I needed for the tasks at hand. This setup doesn't work for a small shop with limited floor space, but I have yet to see someone who wouldn't have this setup if they were working with large panels AND had the space it requires. There are plenty of members here who DO have multiple saws in various combinations and configurations and they have posted them here. Can we assume it's because it's what works best for them in their shop? .... and they are not "obsessed" with having bragging rights, just gettin' R done.

I don't know how much experience you have in building cabinets using rabbets and dados, but I would venture to say your multiple jigsaws would not get the job done. 

If you have the space, the need and the "creativity" to build a multiple saw setup, you will really appreciate the "no blade changes" ability of this setup as well. Like the Ronco cooking oven commercial says ..."set it and forget it".


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

*One table saw is also better for production cost*

Many people cite the need for multiple table saws by saying it saves time to have different blades mounted on different saws. However even if you are in a production mode, this is going to increase your cost. :frown2:


Let's say you need to make 100 pieces, each requiring 3 different blades in the production cycle. Now, if you invest in 3 table saws for this, the production cost per piece increases greatly. It is more efficient to complete all the 100 pieces with a blade, then change the blade on the same saw, and repeat with a different blade. In this way, you may have to change the blades only a few times, but the cost per piece is now more competitive.:wink2:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*your "production" number is bogus*



Jig_saw said:


> Many people cite the need for multiple table saws by saying it saves time to have different blades mounted on different saws. However even if you are in a production mode, this is going to increase your cost. :frown2:
> 
> 
> *Let's say you need to make 100 pieces,* each requiring 3 different blades in the production cycle. Now, if you invest in 3 table saws for this, the production cost per piece increases greatly. It is more efficient to complete all the 100 pieces with a blade, then change the blade on the same saw, and repeat with a different blade. In this way, you may have to change the blades only a few times, but the cost per piece is now more competitive.:wink2:


The 100 number you site is an hour's work in my buddy's custom door shop. You can't justify any machine setup based on that number. Table saws will last 30 years, so over time the payback will be amortised in a short time. Explain this to the cabinet shop owner whose shop I was in recently that has a $25,000.00 Martin slider as well as a 12" Unisaw and another saw waiting to be set up. You need to get out more. The door shop also has a Holzher panel saw,about $15,000.00, a 14" Delta, a 12" Walker Turner and a spare 16" Rockwell as well as a dedicated 10 HP straight line rip saw which the hundreds of pieces of Maple are cut to be laminated into the stiles and rails. 

The need for 3 different blades you cite is also bogus. Rough sawn lumber is ripped to width on a single tablesaw after being jointed and surfaced. Crosscutting is done on a radial arm saw. Those pieces are profiled on the shaper. The finished door, in this case, is trimmed on the Holzher. I happen to have 2 blades in my saws, a rip and a combination or general purpose which I use for 90% of my cuts, but I am not a production shop, I just hate changing blades. I use the rip blade for 2" or thicker hardwood and the combination for 1" or less and plywood. My RAS is used for crosscutting almost exclusively over the tablesaw... it just depends on which saw is most convenient. There are hundreds of small and large shops which have a RAS as well as a table saw. My local lumber yard has a panel saw, a RAS and a table saw to cut construction lumber and plywood to customers requests on demand. My Home depot also has a RAS and a panel saw.

Our WWT member Lola Ranch has this great dual table saw setup:
"The center of the cabinet building universe is the table saw, but it is not much use without the proper material handling ability that must be added in the way of an outfeed table and a fence extension."


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jig_saw said:


> Many people cite the need for multiple table saws by saying it saves time to have different blades mounted on different saws. However even if you are in a production mode, this is going to increase your cost. :frown2:
> 
> 
> Let's say you need to make 100 pieces, each requiring 3 different blades in the production cycle. Now, if you invest in 3 table saws for this, the production cost per piece increases greatly. It is more efficient to complete all the 100 pieces with a blade, then change the blade on the same saw, and repeat with a different blade. In this way, you may have to change the blades only a few times, but the cost per piece is now more competitive.:wink2:


When you have a business your labor is the most expensive cost. The machines are a one time expense but your employees are an expense every day. The time to make three blade changes that one day to make the 100 pieces certainly would be cheaper than the machines but over months and years those blade changes adds up to a small fortune. A lot would depend if those three blade changes were a one time only thing for one or a few projects or a daily operation.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Exactly!*



Steve Neul said:


> *When you have a business your labor is the most expensive cost.* The machines are a one time expense but your employees are an expense every day. The time to make three blade changes that one day to make the 100 pieces certainly would be cheaper than the machines but over months and years those blade changes adds up to a small fortune. A lot would depend if those three blade changes were a one time only thing for one or a few projects or a daily operation.



What would those 3 different blades be..... rip, crosscut and ...? A dado set is not a single "saw blade", but it is a vital operation that can be easily done using a table saw. Most cabinet shops make their dados these days with a CNC router. Panel saws and rail saws make dados easily as well. MY remaining saw of the three has a dado head installed "permanently" with a sacrificial fence. I can set the width and height from 1/8" to 3/4" as fast as I can type this, no blade changes needed.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A table saw is so versatile three blade changes during a day is pretty conservative. It could be used for ripping hardwood, cutting plywood, dado work of varying sizes, using a molder head or even cutting metal, formica or plexiglass which each has their favorite blade.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> When you have a business your labor is the most expensive cost. The machines are a one time expense but your employees are an expense every day. The time to make three blade changes that one day to make the 100 pieces certainly would be cheaper than the machines but over months and years those blade changes adds up to a small fortune. A lot would depend if those three blade changes were a one time only thing for one or a few projects or a daily operation.



Thanks for explaining, Steve!:smile3:


Yes, I guess it makes more sense in the US/Canada to save on labor costs rather than on machine procurement cost. Here in India (as well as in China) the labor is pretty cheap, and the machine purchase (usually imports) are quite high. So we are talking of actually the opposite cost measures, which of course is bound to affect the way production is run.


It also partly answers what I had asked in this thread. The cost of a table saw is beyond most woodworkers here, unless they are in high-volume production. That is why owning multiple table saws by a single user seems to be exorbitant to me.


Have a nice day, and safe working with your table saw/s!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jig_saw said:


> Thanks for explaining, Steve!:smile3:
> 
> 
> Yes, I guess it makes more sense in the US/Canada to save on labor costs rather than on machine procurement cost. Here in India (as well as in China) the labor is pretty cheap, and the machine purchase (usually imports) are quite high. So we are talking of actually the opposite cost measures, which of course is bound to affect the way production is run.
> ...


Here in the United States if you have three or four employees what you might pay in wages every week would buy a nice new cabinet saw.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> Don't get started on guitars, rifles, motorcycles, knives, classic cars, trucks, RC toys, boats, fishing rods and reels.....etc. and any other collections that one may have. It's not an "obsession" unless you can get a psychiatrist's opinion on it. :x


I agree totally. People collect the damnest things. Tools hold value pretty well compared to other things. An investment? No, not hardly. On another post, it was discussed selling used tool for 30% of new value. But hey, we could do worse. We could be buying horses instead of tools. he he. 
Why do people buy in multiples? Because they can.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

As a serious hobbyist, I owned 2 table saws. I hated changing blades so one had a rip blade and the other had a dado blade. 
As a professional woodworker, I had 3. two had rip blades and one had a dado blade (stackable).
Sometimes you are working on one project and all of a sudden you need to make a different size cut. Rather than change your settings, it was easier for me to use the other saw.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Here in the United States if you have three or four employees what you might pay in wages every week would buy a nice new cabinet saw.


Here if you have to buy a new cabinet saw, you have to first convince yourself you really need one, then your wife, and then your bank manager for a loan (with probably your new car as a collateral):surprise2:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no wonder.....*



Jig_saw said:


> Here if you have to buy a new cabinet saw, you have to first convince yourself you really need one, then your wife, and then your bank manager for a loan (with probably your new car as a collateral):surprise2:



It finally came out that you are from a Third World country where table saws are like automobiles over here. No wonder you came to the conclusions that you did regarding the "extravagance" of owning multiple saws, especially for a home shop. All this endless harangue and fruitless discussion could have been eliminated had you stated this from the start. 

Where you live is of great importance on a forum like this and your location should be mandated in the user window on the left side of the reply. It matters for discussions of economics, wood movement, production costs, cost of materials, almost everything.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Is this topic professional or the hobby woodworker?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> Is this topic professional or the hobby woodworker?


Anyone


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Whoops quoted the wrong post.


 Over here table saws are relatively inexpensive. The average hobby woodworker can easily afford multiples. I drive a rust bucket truck with 220,000 miles and it still cost nearly twice as much as my table saw. Don't even ask how much insurance is over here. I have about 10 hand drills, I have 3 drum sanders I usually only use one and I need to sell the third. I have 3 lathes, ( not including the metal lathes ) I have one in my basement which I need to sell, but I don't want to. The other one is a Powermatic 3520 which I found at a deal and couldn't pass up. I have two strip sanders one for metal and the other for wood. I have two jointers. I need to sell one, but currently I use it for the first pass on rough sawn lumber which could possibly contain debris. I have 3 miter saws. One is my good saw, the other one has a cheap blade that doesn't make me cry if I accidentally cut a nail. The third is a really cheap one that I carry around to cut stuff mostly plumbing pile. Don't ask how many duplicate lathe accessories I have.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> It finally came out that you are from a Third World country where table saws are like automobiles over here. No wonder you came to the conclusions that you did regarding the "extravagance" of owning multiple saws, especially for a home shop. All this endless harangue and fruitless discussion could have been eliminated had you stated this from the start.
> 
> Where you live is of great importance on a forum like this and your location should be mandated in the user window on the left side of the reply. It matters for discussions of economics, wood movement, production costs, cost of materials, almost everything.


Which part of 
Location: India

did you not understand? :grin:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

A shame.......Another dead end topic...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm not sure that was always there...*



FrankC said:


> Which part of
> *Location: India*
> 
> did you not understand? :grin:


I could have missed that, I donno? But my admonition to have your location listed was sincere regardless. If I missed it, I apologize.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I could have missed that, I donno? But my admonition to have your location listed was sincere regardless. If I missed it, I apologize.


 He must have edited his profile because it was blank when he started this thread.,


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

sawdust703 said:


> From a realistic point of view, what makes you think the table saw is overkill, slat? I'm curious. As a scroll sawyer, & woodworker, I use mine as much as any other saw in the shop. Do you think it's because of lack of purpose, or lack of knowledge of the machine? My shop is small, & I have multiple saws in my arsenal. Including a table saw, band saw, RAS, 5 scroll saws, & several hand saws. But without a table saw, my shop would be helpless! I guess it all depends on what you have plans of doing in your shop.


Not saying one is overkill just saying having 3 in a hobbyists shop may be overkill. But if I had room I know I'd have at least 2....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> Will your forklift even lift that?


Mine won't, but I have access to a 10k pound lift.

Next on my list is a 12 of 14k pound lift truck. 

I will spend more on that, then I have ever spent on a vehicle in my life.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Mine won't, but I have access to a 10k pound lift. Next on my list is a 12 of 14k pound lift truck. I will spend more on that, then I have ever spent on a vehicle in my life.


 Every woodworker definitely needs a 12k capacity forklift to unload their tools.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

*No I did not edit my profile*



hwebb99 said:


> He must have edited his profile because it was blank when he started this thread.,


I have put my location on my profile ever since I joined, and have also highlighted it in many discussions previously. For example, please see the thread I started last month titled "Is Woodworking All About Tools".


Yes, India may be a third world country, but most woodworkers here are quite skilled (without the benefit of fancy table saws, etc.). So there is nothing to be ashamed of.


Actually I am quite proud of being able to produce many items without having any of the equipment considered 'necessary' in the US/Canada (like table saw, jointer, planer, etc.):thumbsup:


There is a 10-12 hour time gap between India and US/Canada, so I hope you can put up with the delay in my replies.:smile3:


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

hwebb99 said:


> Every woodworker definitely needs a 12k capacity forklift to unload their tools.



Or perhaps you can hire an elephant to do the heavy pulling/lifting, as we do here in India.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jig_saw said:


> Or perhaps you can hire an elephant to do the heavy pulling/lifting, as we do here in India.


 Its cheaper to rent a forklift over here. Only the circus has elephants here.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

hwebb99 said:


> Its cheaper to rent a forklift over here. Only the circus had elephants here.




I was only kidding ... :thumbup:


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Jig_saw said:


> I have put my location on my profile ever since I joined, and have also highlighted it in many discussions previously. For example, please see the thread I started last month titled "Is Woodworking All About Tools".




By the way, I am expecting an apology from hwebb99 as he wrongly claimed that my location was blank when I started this thread.:frown2:


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> Give up on this stupid argument and go back into the shop because you won't win it as others have explained their reasons for having multiples. Don't get started on guitars, rifles, motorcycles, knives, classic cars, trucks, RC toys, boats, fishing rods and reels.....etc. and any other collections that one may have. It's not an "obsession" unless you can get a psychiatrist's opinion on it. Good grief, get a life.:x


Woodnthings, it is you who needs to get a life. Get out of the 'shop' and see a psychiatrist regarding your table saw obsession. I want to see you post here with a good frame of mind.>


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jig_saw said:


> Woodnthings, it is you who needs to get a life. Get out of the 'shop' and see a psychiatrist regarding your table saw obsession. I want to see you post here with a good frame of mind.>


 Over here in America we can own as many table saws ( and guns ) as we darn well want to. I don't think owning 3 table saws is hardly an obsession. I assure you that 3 table saws even if they are top of the line cabinet saws are cheaper than a psychiatrist. As for the apology you can keep on waiting. Like Woodnthings I looked and didn't see anything except a black page.


----------



## hts1965 (Jan 19, 2016)

I always had two table saws because if you are on a job, and the one you are using breaks down, there was always another until the other was repaired. A second saw, cost less than the cost of time lost on a job without one. :thumbsup: or:frown2:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*well, that'll take you a while ...*



Jig_saw said:


> Woodnthings, it is you who needs to get a life. Get out of the 'shop' and see a psychiatrist regarding your table saw obsession. I want to see you post here with a good frame of mind.>


Go back through my 18,500+ posts and see if you can find one where I am in a "good frame of mind" that you find suitable. Also check your friends list and count them up. I don't think you'd be a reasonable judge of anyone's "obsession" on this forum. 


Also check My Photos, where you will find that as an Industrial Designer with a MFA, I was designing bandsaws in Graduate school 50 years ago. I currently have 7 bandsaws, 4 wood cutting and 3 metal cutting. So, if that's an "obsession" I am definitely guilty of have more than one. What's it to YOU anyway? For all you know I may be a retired millionaire with nothing better to do with my money.....
If you don't like my posts, get get on with your restricted point of view and have a happy day.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jig_saw said:


> Woodnthings, it is you who needs to get a life. Get out of the 'shop' and see a psychiatrist regarding your table saw obsession. I want to see you post here with a good frame of mind.>


OK, we can do without this sort of message. We all have different ways of doing things. Just because he has a different opinion doesn't mean he's crazy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> Every woodworker definitely needs a 12k capacity forklift to unload their tools.


I may try to find a 14k or 16k lift, just to be on the safe side.

Some of the older all cast iron moulders tip the scales at 12k+

Lots of heavy stuff out there for me.


----------

